# Keyboard connector ....



## Rhisiart (Apr 25, 2019)

Is it possible to purchase a USB connector to connect to this cable? See photo.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 25, 2019)

That is a PS/2 connector, so quite easy to find. Just search for PS/2 to USB adapters. You should find dozens of links, from simple plug adapters, to dual connector cables, etc.
Example: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=USB+to+PS/2&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks DeltaMac!


----------

